# Rear Hatch Glass Latch



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

The rear hatch glass latch is locked up. Won't budge. Any ideas? How do you R&R this thing? *Search isn't helping again*.







'04 V8 Touareg.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Rear Hatch Glass Latch (W126C)*

Bump! I can't be the only one that this has happened to.


----------



## V10 FUN (Jun 20, 2007)

If you know someone with a Vag-Com they can 'cycle" the latch in the systems test mode. This should open it.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Rear Hatch Glass Latch (W126C)*

Shot in the dark, but......Have you messed with the comfort settings for the door locks? Or have you tried opening the tailgate first and then the glass hatch? I know my tailgate latch has a mind of its own at times.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Hatch Glass Latch (miraclewhips)*

I've had trouble with mine as well. Wasn't opening, dealer replaced microswitch under warranty (when it was under warranty). Just finished detailing it and noticed the hatch won't open again. Not sure either why it isn't working. Seems to be an issue. Anyone have a resolve?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (V10 FUN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 FUN* »_If you know someone with a Vag-Com they can 'cycle" the latch in the systems test mode. This should open it.

Thanks Chris. I have a VAG-COM and it's not showing any fault codes but I didn't try to cycle it. I'll give it a go.

_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_Shot in the dark, but......Have you messed with the comfort settings for the door locks? Or have you tried opening the tailgate first and then the glass hatch? I know my tailgate latch has a mind of its own at times.









Yes, I've done all that.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (W126C)*

fwiw
Are you pressing and HOLDING the trunk unlock button on your remote? This is the middle button. 
Also, check comfort settings to make sure that trunk opens on with all.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (denm33)*

Did all that, still stuck. Order another microswitch?


----------



## Bronze Stallion (Apr 29, 2012)

*re wiring the glass hatch switch*

Hi All,

I had a go at changing this microswitch and nearly wrecked the rear wiper mech. I've decided to find the live to the switch at the most convenient place within the wiring loom in the back and re-route a new switch to be located near the steering wheel area.

Does anyone by chance know what is the colour of this wire for the glass hatch microswitch live, and where i can easily tap into it?

Thanks for any body's help!



Bronze Stallion UK


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Any luck with this? My glass switch doesn't pop it anymore. Thx!


----------

